# Found Collared Dove Eggs... Please Help



## oracana (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys, my boyfriend is a tree surgeon and discovered what I believe to be two collared dove eggs on the floor after felling a large conifer. They are pure white and approx 4cm in length. I have a nest guide and think they could even possibly be woodpigeon eggs. He rang me straight away and I came to collect the eggs. They had only been out of the nest for about half an hour or so. Unfortunately the nest had been destroyed and there was no sign of the parents (or any other pigeons or doves) so I couldn't just put the eggs back.

Birds are a passion of mine and after studying zoology at university I know quite a lot about their biology. I have placed a lamp underneath a droor in our bedroom with a small bowl of water next to my make-shift nest to keep the humidity up. The temperature is approx 36 degrees C. I will turn the eggs frequently. One of the eggs looks empty when I hold it up to a light, but the other has a small floating embryo that moves when I twist the egg gently. Is this normal? Is there anything else I should do to incubate the eggs?

I am looking on the internet now for local wildlife rehabilitation centers but no luck so far. If I can't find anything I will probably take the hatchlings to my local vet. I doubt the eggs will hatch at all but I think I'm doing the right thing. I couldn't just leave them there could I?

I have a funny feeling that this is an american website. I am posting from the United Kingdom, Kent, Broadstairs.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There are UK members here although you are right about it being an American site.

I don't know how wildlife rescue centres feel about incubating eggs, it depends how developed they are, but Folly Wildlife Rescue ear Tunbridge Wells might do it.

These are the places in Kent that treat pigeons and doves, I think that most of them are quite a way from Broadstairs but I will have a look for something closer if required.:

FOAL (Friends of Animals League) Farm
Jail Lane,
Biggin Hill,
Kent 
TN16 3AX

Phone 01959 572386

Folly Wildlife Rescue
Folly Cottage,
Danegate,
Eridge Green,
Tunbridge Wells,
Kent TN3 9JB

Tel: 01892 750865

Specialises in hand rearing baby birds.

The Retreat
Postal address:
Daltons Road
Crockenhill
Near Swanley
Kent BR8 8EN

Telephone: General enquiries: 01322 614247 / 07720 495238 (any time), or 07941 435829 (only available during daytime).

Willow Wildlife Rescue
Chislehurst
Kent

Emergency ambulance 07956 472 284

Ambulance with boxes, cages nets. Cover South East London and Kent as far as Maidstone. Can provide homeopathic treatment.

:


----------



## oracana (May 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

Cheers, Tonbridge is quite a way from me. We recently bought a trials bike from there and it took around 3 hours to get there and back. I've got the eggs incubating still and I can see an embryo in one but not the other. I'm guessing they may have been layed at different times? I'll keep them incubating and see if they develop/hatch. Then I can find someone to raise them I guess.

I'm just emailing an owl and raptor sanctuary that also takes on other avian species. Its only half hour from me so hopefully I'll be able to keep the hatchlings relatively warm during transport. I'm hoping they'll take them off me before the eggs hatch. If you do find anything closer please let me know. I'm pretty much half hour from Dover, which is the ferry crossing over to France.

Thanks again =)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Let us know how you get along!

Cynthia


----------



## oracana (May 25, 2010)

Eggs are developing rather quickly. I'm away this weekend and my friend is going to keep turning them for me. I hope they don't hatch yet! No reply from wildlife places yet. Any one know of any that will in south east kent?


----------



## oracana (May 25, 2010)

*What if the eggs hatch?*

If the eggs hatch, I would like to feed them before transport. I've heard that baby parrot formular is best for young birds, but is this the best to feed to hatchlings?


----------

